# Did L3.65 improve your 622?



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

We have had L3.65 for a few days so I Figured It is time for the poll. Same poll as before so be sure to pipe in.

This poll actually is three polls in one.

Poll 1 (How is your 622 behaving after getting L3.65?)
Pick one of the First three choices to indicate how your 622 is behaving after you received the update.

Poll 2 (How is your 622 behaving compared to previous version?)
Pick one of the 2nd group of choices to indicate how your 622 is behaving after you received the update.

Couple of Tips:
Be sure to vote in all both polls if applicable. If you vote problem ridden, feel free to indicate why you voted that way (Remember we are in the support forum ). Same goes with why you voted it was a step back.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

L365 has improved my receivers as compared to L363. Neither are better than L360. It seems that the software engineers brought back old bugs from L351 and before. I do like the addition of the episode information. I prefer that the bugs get squashed before adding enhancements.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

The only reason I voted that it is a step back is because I don't think many of us are getting consistent signal readings on 129 (on transpondor 7 in my case) for the digital (HD) locals. They seem to go from the lower 60s on one day to the lower 80s on another. No rhyme or reason for the inconsistency. I know about black outs or whatever they call them but this is not the case. I'm also not sure whether this is a software issue or not.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Lujan.. Thanks for piping in for why you voted step back.. Good to know the reasons why..


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hard to tell any difference for me.

The only good things added recently are the original air dates (which usually are accurate... although Nothing But Trailers is always dated something like 6/6/03).

I still get the audio dropouts on HD Content which can usually be cured by jumping back 15 seconds.

Also, is it just me or have they improved the overscan problem? Bringing up "normal" doesn't chop off the sides like it did (based on the fact that tickers and bugs aren't cut in half anymore)


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

BobMurdoch said:


> Also, is it just me or have they improved the overscan problem? Bringing up "normal" doesn't chop off the sides like it did (based on the fact that tickers and bugs aren't cut in half anymore)


We've noticed that the Partial Zoom seems to 'squish' things more than when we had L3.60 - my husband hates to watch the flattened people and so is using the Zoom more often which I don't like because it cuts sooooo much off the top and bottom.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

L365 is some better then L363 because it fixes the major audio loss, however L365 is still not at good as L361 was for me. So, L363/365 is a step back from L361 because I still get some audio problems, mostly studder and a few drop outs that correct quickly without requiring any action. L361 was very solid for me.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I've had my 622 since February and have only had about three reboots during that time... until L3.65. Now I've had four reboots in the past three days! 

If I'm watching a playback of a show that's still being recorded, everything locks up when the recording ends. I get a flash of LIVE TV on the screen in the upper right hand corner, then everything freezes. Nothing on the remote works. After a minute or two, the DVR reboots. I've missed the beginning of three shows as a result of this, because the new recordings don't start until after the reboot is complete.

Everything was working great until this new software was downloaded. Give me back L3.61!

Larry
SF


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I voted "improved" because it seems to have cleared the audio problem I had, where the audio would drop for a half second every three seconds and would last for thirty seconds and then clear. I only had this about once a day and I have not had it since 365. I don't have any other issues that I am aware of.

-Leon


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I had 2 issues of no audio at all as well as minor audio sync isssues with L.3.63.

L3.65 seems to have cleared them up.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Just had a new problem last night. While watching a recording made on 10/03 it started making a rapid snapping or cracking sound. Tried skipping back with no cure then skipped forward a couple of times and it finally quit making the noise.
With the above and the severe pixelation from time to time, I have to say that my 622 is definately much worse now than it was with the previous software version.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ron, I had to vote both “Working better than previous” – Because most of my audio drop-out issues that started with L3.63 were improved by L3.65. But I also had to vote “A step back” because the pause/jump-to-live bug that started in L3.63 and remains L3.65 is really a PITA.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well AVJohnnie.. if it was also in 3.63 then it was not a step back from the previous version.  :lol: Hopefully they will get that one address in the next update. It can be annoying for sure.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Well AVJohnnie.. if it was also in 3.63 then it was not a step back from the previous version.  :lol: Hopefully they will get that one address in the next update. It can be annoying for sure.


Needed one more option "3.65 is still a step back from 3.60"! Then you would have had all your bases covered!!!!:lol:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thought about that one.. Maybe a seperate poll but I wanted to be consistent so when I update the charts it reflects the same question. Basically I see it as 3.63 took us off track, 3.65 got us back on track but for some we will might be a bit back from where 3.60 had us. HOpefully next release everyone one will leapfrog over 3.60 in terms of features and reliability.


----------



## Rommel (Aug 28, 2006)

Voted a step back from previous version. No, I don't lose audio to a point where I have to reboot the receiver but since the update I've been getting audio and video drop outs. It was better to reboot the receiver once a day than having to deal with audio and video loss constantly while watching a program. The most annoying thing was decrease in PQ. I don't know if this is Dish's fault or the channel. but several HD channels don't look like HD most of the time.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Well AVJohnnie.. if it was also in 3.63 then it was not a step back from the previous version.  :lol:.


Absolutely correct Ron... But I have to get my digs in somehow...  After all, don't want E* to keep this one on the back-burner for too long&#8230; 



Ron Barry said:


> Hopefully they will get that one address in the next update. It can be annoying for sure.


If it'll help any, I'll keep my fingers crossed... :lol:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

For anyone interested. Update the Charts...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=670024#post670024


----------



## Mathew (Aug 29, 2006)

I had no problems with the ViP622 until this latest update. 

The problems I've experienced have happened randomly and only once for each problem. All have required a reboot.

1. Changing to an OTA channel - no audio or video on any channel.

2. Changing from an OTA channel - no audio or video on any channel.

3. Changing from an OTA channel - a frozen Point Dish screen pops up. 

4. Re-positioning OTA antennae - no audio or video on any channel when closing "Local Channels" screen.

5. Hitting Stop when watching a DVR event and switching to an OTA channel - no audio or video on any channel. (This has actually happened several times.)

:nono:


----------



## articos (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, 3.65 helped with the major audio problems, and seems to have cleaned up a lot of the macroblocking on my 622 for whatever reason, but it's introduced a few new issues that are just as annoying, like the buffer bug.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

A couple of new things that I've noticed. Don't know if they've been posted yet. Coming out of standby seems to take longer now. I get the "Please Wait" message for many seconds longer than I used to in the past. Also, if you try to look at the guide in the future by typing in more than 99 hours, it will immediately go the the channel number thus not letting you click the right button to go that far into the future in the guide. This used to happen also on the 921 on occasion after a software update.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

articos said:


> Well, 3.65 helped with the major audio problems, and seems to have cleaned up a lot of the macroblocking on my 622 for whatever reason, but it's introduced a few new issues that are just as annoying, like the buffer bug.


Are you talking about the pause/unpause jumping to live? if so, that was introduced in 3.63 not 3.65.


----------



## articos (Oct 10, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Are you talking about the pause/unpause jumping to live? if so, that was introduced in 3.63 not 3.65.


Yes, that's part of it - I know it was introduced earlier, but for whatever reason (maybe I just never noticed/ran into it), it didn't bother me until after I was on 3.65 - and then it started to show up all the time. There a few other buffer issues I'm running into that showed up with the buffer bug, too. Don't know. Prior to 3.63 I had major macroblocking issues, but everything else was fine; then, on 3.63, the audio bugs rendered the box unwatchable at times; THEN, on 3.65, the audio is better, the macroblocking is better, although neither are what I'd term acceptable yet, and now I've got the buffer bug and last night the box started freezing up. LOL...sorry, just not used to being a beta tester and paying for it.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

It can be difficult to tie down specfic problems with firmware revisions. 
For example, I rarely get 'self-boots' since day one. But still do manual reboots for the same problems that creep up now and then, regardless of all the software changes that have taken place.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

3.63/3.65 have been a step backwards for my 622. I realize that this poll is for 3.65 compared to 3.63, but they were released so closely together that I consider them the same.

I was much happier with 3.60, since it didn't have the un-pause to live bug.

If the 622 software remains as buggy as it is now, I will return the thing when my lease runs out, if not sooner.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Well, last night was very annoying. I was watching ESPN, college football and three or four times I got the lost satellite signal message. I turned on my 921 to another TV and ESPN was coming in fine. Changing channel up and down again brought the channel back immediately. No amount of waiting seemed to be of any use for it to find the signal again without changing the channel.
Later in the evening I started watching a recorded program and it was interrupted by the loss of signal message. Had to change channel up and down again which stopped my viewing of the recorded program. Had to do a resume on it. Not wanting to be interrupted again I switched off of ESPN before resuming the PVR program.
I checked the signal strength on ESPN, satellite 110 transponder 17 on my 921 and it was around 69/73 and also checked the signal strength on my 622 for that same sat/transponder and it registered around 59/60.

I checked other transponders on the 622 and they were all in the 90s or higher.
The same check on the 921 showed consistantly higher levels, in the area of around 10 points higher.

I have swapped the signal cables between the 921 and the 622 earlier for this same problem and didn't gain anything.

First of all, it appears that once it gets a lost sat signal it can't recover by itself and second, it prevents watching any recorded program once this happens. I think both of these conditions are unacceptable for such a 'sophisticated' receiver.

I never had this happen prior to the latest software download(s).

Am I expecting too much????????????


----------



## Artwood (May 30, 2006)

I'm just about to get DISH. Which version should I ask for? What are the chances that I will have a choice?


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

The DVR will update itself automatically and unavoidably to the current version. It's not in your hands at all.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

My RCA AC/Phone adaptor stopped working after the update.

The 622 does try to dial out, I see the adaptor light up, but I get the "FAILURE No Dialtone" message.

I was trying to figure out a way to make the 622 wait a second or two before dialing, but I don't know what the codes are.

Back in the dial-up days you would prefix the outgoing number with a comma and that would give you a 3'ish second pause before the device would dial out.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

INHUMANITY said:


> My RCA AC/Phone adaptor stopped working after the update.
> 
> The 622 does try to dial out, I see the adaptor light up, but I get the "FAILURE No Dialtone" message.
> 
> ...


I thought I should chime in regarding my phone problem...

Turns out it was not 3.66 that prevented the use of my RCA AC phone jack adaptor...

The only reason I have a land-line is for my E* account and faxing.

I don't even have a phone plugged into it. Just a fax machine that is off all the time, except when I send out a fax.

Turns out my actual phone jack was dead and it had nothing to due with the 3.66 upgrade.

Had my apartment maint. people fix the jack and the RCA phone jack adaptor works fine again.

... Since my cells (one personal, one business) are my primary means of communication I never even thought about checking the old school phone jack.

Boy is my face red. :grin:


----------

